# Beef ribs on the OK Joe



## zodiac470 (Oct 2, 2007)

After seeing Grouperking post about beef ribs I figured it was time to smoke some. Didn't realize beef ribs were readily available here like they are out west.


----------



## zodiac470 (Oct 2, 2007)

Two hours in.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

How do them OK Joes hold up. How long you had yours. (Grates and Bottom)

Pixs look great


----------



## zodiac470 (Oct 2, 2007)

Deeplines said:


> How do them OK Joes hold up. How long you had yours. (Grates and Bottom)
> 
> Pixs look great


I got mine Fathers Day last year. They'll last a few years but you have to keep them clean of leftover ashes. Which is the case with most smokers. In my opinion and experience the chimney needs to be bigger which is why I'd buy an Old Country pit from Academy if I could do it over again.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

zodiac470 said:


> I got mine Fathers Day last year. They'll last a few years but you have to keep them clean of leftover ashes. Which is the case with most smokers. In my opinion and experience the chimney needs to be bigger which is why I'd buy an Old Country pit from Academy if I could do it over again.


Thank You, 

I noticed they seem to have got cheaper over the last 4 years. I saw one about 4-5 years ago and it looked like a TANK. 

Now the ones look skinner and cost more. That had me wondering.

By Cheaper folks I mean the quality. Better explain yourself or some google guru will call you out. They are so tech savvy they have forgotten regular people skills. CHEEZZ.....


----------



## zodiac470 (Oct 2, 2007)

Here's the finished product. Can't beat meat smoked over a hardwood fire.


----------



## zodiac470 (Oct 2, 2007)

Sliced.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I bet those were good ! Cause they look awesome !


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

GROUPERKING said:


> I bet those were good ! Cause they look awesome !


Indeed!!!!!!!!!!!! Mighty Fine job!:thumbup:


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Looks great.
Whyme


----------



## zodiac470 (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks, they were pretty good. My wife said they were like brisket on a bone.


----------

